# Your favorite risotto?



## hrvat (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to make a risotto for dinner; however, I don't know what kind of risotto to do. I don't want it just plain, so I was just wondering what risotto people on this forum enjoy the most? Maybe you've cooked it before, or you had it in a restaurant-- you don't have to have a specific recipe for me. I was thinking possibly a beet risotto, which I haven't tried before. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Zereh (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried the Lemon one first because I loved the verbiage that was included with it at the end. After practice, you'll find that you don't need to stir  non-stop. But you do need to be attentive especially after the first two or three additions of liquid. Your mind can wander a bit by the fifth and sixth and you'll still have marvelous results. 

The basics are standard (onion / shallot, garlic, cheese, white wine, stock / broth, toasting the arborio rice, cheese-butter-cream at the end) in almost every recipe. But from there the sky is the limit! I have used mussels _yummmmy!_, squash, asparagus and mushrooms at different times with great results.

_______________________________________________________

*Lemon Risotto with Gouda
*Serves 8

6 cups chicken stock -- or vegetable stock
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup onion -- diced fine
2 cups arborio rice
½ cup dry white wine
½ cup Gouda -- grated
2 tablespoons fresh parsley -- chopped
2 tablespoons lemon juice
4 teaspoons lemon zest

Bring stock to simmer in large saucepan over medium heat. Reduce heat to low; cover to keep warm.

Melt 2 tablespoons butter with the 2 tablespoons olive oil in heavy large saucepan over medium heat. Add diced onion and sauté until tender, about 6 minutes. Add rice; stir 1 minute. Add wine and stir until evaporated, about 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 cups hot broth; simmer until absorbed, stirring frequently. Add remaining broth 1/2 cup at a time, allowing broth to be absorbed before adding more and stirring frequently until rice is creamy and tender, about 35 minutes.

Stir in the cheese. Stir in parsley, lemon juice, and lemon peel. Season risotto with salt and pepper. Transfer to bowl and serve.

The risotto-making process is easy, but certain steps should be followed. The gradual addition of small amounts of liquid at a steady heat gradually dissolves the soft starch surrounding the rice kernel, which begins to swell. Constant stirring rubs away the dissolving starch and at the same time distributes it, binding it uniformly to every single grain of rice and to all the ingredients in the pot. It is only through that sustained stirring motion that you produce the amalgam, the creamy fusion of swollen rice and vegetables, or seafood, or meat that is risotto. Mantecare is the final step of making risotto. The word is borrowed from the Spanish for butter, mantequilla. In Italian it means to work butter or cream into what you are cooking to give it a soft consistency. In making risotto you do this when the risotto is cooked but is still steaming in the pot. Add a tablespoon or so of butter and some freshly grated cheese, and swirl them in to combine. It is the final and best touch, giving the risotto its great consistency. Lemon juice and peel offer a double punch of flavor in this delicious dish. Serve the risotto Italian-style as a first course, or American-style as a main course.
___________________________________________________________
*
Risotto with Shrimp, Tomatoes and Basil*

5 cups low-salt chicken broth (homemade or canned)
4 tablespoons butter
1 pound large shrimp, peeled and deveined
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 shallots, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 plum tomatoes, quartered
1-1/2 cups arborio rice
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
10 fresh basil leaves, julienned
Salt and freshly ground pepper
1/4 cup pine nuts, toasted in dry pan

Bring broth to a simmer in a pot. In a large, heavy-bottomed saucepan, melt 2 tablespoons of the butter over medium heat. Add shrimp and sauté a minute or two, just until pink. Remove them to a plate with a slotted spoon.

Add the olive oil to the saucepan. When hot, add shallots and garlic; sauté until tender, about 3 minutes. Add the tomatoes and sauté until their liquid evaporates, about 3 minutes.

Add rice; cook and stir 2 minutes to coat thoroughly. Add wine; simmer, stirring often, until liquid is absorbed, about 3 minutes.

Add a ladle of hot broth (¼ - to ½ - cup) and stir rice, wiping it away from the bottom and sides of the pan, until liquid is absorbed. Continue gradually adding broth and constantly stirring until the rice is firm but tender with no chalky center, 20 to 30 minutes.

Stir the remaining 2 tablespoons butter, 1/4 cup of the cheese and half the basil into the risotto. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Portion risotto into individual bowls. Rewarm shrimp and arrange on top. Sprinkle with pine nuts and the remaining cheese. Garnish with remaining basil and serve. Makes 4 servings.




Z


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 30, 2008)

Butternut squash....it's always well received by guests.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

I love making risotto because it is so open to interpretation. I usually get my inspiration from cheese and go from there. I like to make a vegetarian version using vegetable stock, dark beer (in place of wine) and earthy Italian cheeses (ones that taste vaguely of dirt but in a good way) a touch of  truffle oil and some shrooms

This also makes great arancini as leftovers which I sometimes like better than the risotto. Put the arancini on a salad of greens with a thick balsamic dressing YUM.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 30, 2008)

Imho, if you are just starting out with Risotto, you should master the basic, classic, Risotto Milanese.  There is nothing "plain" about it when it is done properly. In fact, it is this recipe that has made so many folks go so crazy for Risotto.

I would post my recipe, but it seems it is not in this computer.  It is in my book on page 134 

Using really good chicken stock, a pinch of saffron and finishing with Parmigiano Reggiano cheese (the real stuff) makes all the difference.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2008)

we had a mushroom risotto last night that was very good. made with dehydrated mixed mushrooms, so the earthy flavor was concentrated enough to really flavor the rice.

another fave is sundried tomatoes.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I just figured out what I am going to do with all the lovely chicken stock I just made and the selection of leftover cheese from the holidays and my new 9qt LC


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2008)

I like a red wine and radiccio risotto.  I believe the recipe is at Epicurious.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

At school, in the training restaurant I became known for my butternut squash and cranberry risotto and to this day it is one of my signature dishes.

Just cube the squash quite small and add it when you add the rice.  Once the risotto is cooked, add fresh or frozen whole cranberries with the parmesan cheese and heat through.  You don't want to add the berries too early or you will have red risotto instead of orange with red "dots"!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2008)

We love the traditional risotto Milanese, but we chuck it full of sauteed mushrooms..emmmm
kadesma


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 30, 2008)

*The risotto recipes posted by ZEREH look fabulous. Printed and ready to go.  
My mother made one kind of risotto that is still my all time favorite.  It's very simple but soooo incredibly delicious and comforting .  Risotto Milanese.  Saffon and  lots of butter and freshly grated parmesan cheese.  Ohhhh.*


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 5, 2009)

Zereh said:


> *Lemon Risotto with Gouda
> *



ok, thinking of trying this for my first risotto. I'm thinking of cooking up a recipe I have for lemon chicken in the crockpot to serve on the side. Would all the creamy lemon juice that the chicken will be in "from the crockpot" be too much when served with this risotto on the side?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 6, 2009)

legend_018 said:


> ok, thinking of trying this for my first risotto. I'm thinking of cooking up a recipe I have for lemon chicken in the crockpot to serve on the side. Would all the creamy lemon juice that the chicken will be in "from the crockpot" be too much when served with this risotto on the side?



*Yes, it could be very rich and very, very delicious. Seriously, I would consider making another risotto without lemon.  Too much lemon will make everything taste the same.   If you have any left, send it to me.  *


----------



## vyapti (Jan 6, 2009)

I like asparagus risotto.  I par-cook the asparagus and use the cooking liquid in the to cook the risotto, then add the asparagus back toward the end.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 6, 2009)

vyapti said:


> I like asparagus risotto.  I par-cook the asparagus and use the cooking liquid in the to cook the risotto, then add the asparagus back toward the end.



*Legend's Lemon Chicken and your Asparagus Risotto sound like a great combination.*


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thin sliced artichoke hearts, wild mushrooms and Grana Padano risotto is my favorite. The finishing touch is a drizzle of truffle oil if you don't have the real white truffle shavings. 

Anyone ever try it?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 6, 2009)

Dom, next time try truffle butter instead of the oil.  There are real truffles in the truffle butter, but the flavor in truffle oil is completely chemical in creation. Not a truffle in sight.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Dom, next time try truffle butter instead of the oil. There are real truffles in the truffle butter, but the flavor in truffle oil is completely chemical in creation. Not a truffle in sight.


 
Truffle butter? Dang! Where can I find that good stuff? 

The truffle oil I use is about $14.00+ a bottle. The bottle is imported and super tiny (smaller than those mini liquor bottles) and the ingredients reads black truffles. Are you telling me that it's still not infused with real truffles? 
 I understand the amount of real truffle would be minor but I don't think it's a chemical creation. Say it ain't so......


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 6, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> Truffle butter? Dang! Where can I find that good stuff?
> 
> The truffle oil I use is about $14.00+ a bottle. The bottle is imported and super tiny (smaller than those mini liquor bottles) and the ingredients reads black truffles. Are you telling me that it's still not infused with real truffles?
> I understand the amount of real truffle would be minor but I don't think it's a chemical creation. Say it ain't so......


 
As far as I know, there are no truffles in any bottle of truffle oil. Do you SEE little bits of truffle in it? 

"Google "Truffle butter," and you will see links for places to order it (or stores that carry it.)


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think I have really had risotto except out of a box.  And I'm sure there are some folks saying "Now that is not risotto!"  Sadly, yet another dish I have yet to cook from scratch or try other than from a box.  No favs to speak of!!


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> As far as I know, there are no truffles in any bottle of truffle oil. Do you SEE little bits of truffle in it?


 
Good point ! Alright I'll check the bottle again for the contents. 
Can they say "made with truffles" when they are not?  

Well It's going in the trash when I get home !


----------



## vyapti (Jan 6, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> Good point ! Alright I'll check the bottle again for the contents.
> Can they say "made with truffles" when they are not?
> 
> Well It's going in the trash when I get home !



I read an article in Cooks Illustrated some time back about truffle oil.  The gist of it was that there are some good and some bad ... duh!  I'll try to find it when I get home tonight.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 6, 2009)

sattie said:


> I don't think I have really had risotto except out of a box. And I'm sure there are some folks saying "Now that is not risotto!" Sadly, yet another dish I have yet to cook from scratch or try other than from a box. No favs to speak of!!


 
You're right... that's not Risotto.   but possibly something similar... or not 

I have to say, you really should try making one from scratch sometime.  especially in the cold weather.  It really is one of the most delicious things to eat!


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea, I was looking at some of the recipes posted in this thread, I'm definately going to give it a try.


----------



## GPOE (Mar 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I just want to say thank you! This was really an excellent recipe.



Zereh said:


> I tried the Lemon one first because I loved the verbiage that was included with it at the end. After practice, you'll find that you don't need to stir non-stop. But you do need to be attentive especially after the first two or three additions of liquid. Your mind can wander a bit by the fifth and sixth and you'll still have marvelous results.
> 
> The basics are standard (onion / shallot, garlic, cheese, white wine, stock / broth, toasting the arborio rice, cheese-butter-cream at the end) in almost every recipe. But from there the sky is the limit! I have used mussels _yummmmy!_, squash, asparagus and mushrooms at different times with great results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotch (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't seem to have any of the many risotto recipes I make on the computer, but my favorites are wild mushroom risotto and asparagus risotto. 

One thing many people don't realize is that risotto can be made successfully in a pressure cooker. Don't scoff until you've tried it! I didn't believe it would produce acceptable results until I tried it and was pleased with the outcome. The pressure and the constant circulation within the pressure cooker apparently have pretty much the same effect as constant stirring, and the result is creamy but mildly al dente, just as risotto should be. 

I don't cook risotto in the pressure cooker often, but when I'm preparing something else and don't have the time to devote to the Risotto Milanese I want to serve as a side dish, this is a godsend. Although I haven't tried it with any other version of risotto, this one is a good accompaniment to things like lamb shanks.

_*RISOTTO MILANESE
*Pressure-Cooker Method

_1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about ¾ cup)
1 cup arborio rice
2 cups low-fat chicken stock
¼ cup vermouth or dry white wine
⅛ teaspoon crushed saffron
⅛ teaspoon ground white pepper
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Heat the oil in a pressure cooker over high heat.

Add the onion, cook, stirring, until translucent,
about 2 minutes.

Add the rice and cook, stirring, for about 30 seconds
until the outer edges turn translucent.

Add the stock, wine, and saffron.

Cover and bring to high pressure over high heat.
Reduce heat to stabilize pressure. Cook 7 minutes.
Quick-release pressure and remove cover.

Stir in white pepper, salt, butter, and Parmesan.

Let sit for 2 minutes before serving.

Makes 4 Servings


----------



## Lynan (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a feeling I have posted this recipe here before but here it is again. So many of you have mentioned asparagus and lemon on this thread and this risotto combines them both with a wonderful twist at the end! I use the cream/egg combo with a mushroom risotto sometimes....delicious!

Since spring is upon all of you in the Northern Hemisphere, this is ideal and Im jealous. 

Allyson Gofton - eCook - Recipes, Food Ideas and Inspiration for New Zealanders


----------

